# مركز خبير القهوة لتدريب الباريستا



## مودة0 (10 يوليو 2019)

تدريب باريستا
(اعداد محضرين القهوة)
نحن في مركز خبير القهوة نعتمد على ان نجعل من متدربينا باريستا محترفين
فنحن اعضاء في الاتحاد الدولي للقهوة والباريستا GCABU
واعضاء في جمعية القهوة المختصة SCA
فنهدف على ان نجعل من هذا الشغف والحلم واقع للجميع
مركز التدريب مجهز بجميع المعدات اللازمه
وقاعات للتدريب النظري والعملي وبشهادات دولية وبخبرات عالمية واسعار تنافسية

للتواصل واتس:

0583485311

للتواصل بالايميل:

[email protected]

للدخول للموقع:

www.cebacs.com

Coffee extract Barista and coffee school












​


----------

